# Current locomotive is dcc compatiable



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Ok, def a newbie question by me... is the way for me to tell if the two locos i have are dcc compatible to be to take them apart to see if they have some type of space for a dcc decoder? I have the locos from the Thunder Valley set and Explorer set...


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Some times there is a label on the bottom of
a loco stating DCC 'on Board' or words to that
effect. A loco so identified has a DCC decoder
installed and may or may not run well on a DC
track. If it came in a set and you have not
modified it there would also be a DCC controller
in the set.

There is another possible label that says
DCC Ready. That indicates the loco
is straight DC but has a place to plug in
a DCC controller. If it came in a set there
would be a DC Power pack with it.

The box the set came in and the instruction
manual should provide the information you want.

If there are no labels you'll have to remove
the shell and check for the presence of a 
decoder. Some are a long printed circuit board,
others are a plastic enclosed small 'blob' not
too much larger than a postage stamp and with
several colored wires coming out of it.

Don


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

DonR said:


> Some times there is a label on the bottom of
> a loco stating DCC 'on Board' or words to that
> effect. A loco so identified has a DCC decoder
> installed and may or may not run well on a DC
> ...


Thanks Don...will check it out tonight after work.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

I note you say ' DCC compatible',most locos are. Maybe what you meant was DCC ready. All locos made in the last fifteen years or so have a eight pin plug that a decoder plugs straight into. It will have a blank plug fitted which needs to be removed or an adapter which allows another plug variant to be fitted.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Cycleops said:


> I note you say ' DCC compatible',most locos are. Maybe what you meant was DCC ready. All locos made in the last fifteen years or so have a eight pin plug that a decoder plugs straight into. It will have a blank plug fitted which needs to be removed or an adapter which allows another plug variant to be fitted.


Thank you Cycleops! Learning so much here - love this site!!


----------



## Shadow001 (Dec 15, 2016)

yes I am learning tons too. you guys are great.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Well looks like it's not DCC unless I am missing something here....


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

I can't tell for certain, but that looks like a DUMMY
loco with no power at all. A couple of close up
views from the sides would help. A loco with motor pretty
much fills the shell. It would be heavy.
You should see the motor mounted
in a metal cast frame, with a drive
shaft and worm gear on each end which mates to 
gears in each of the two trucks to move the wheels.

Unless the loco uses a wireless split frame design
you should see red and black wires from each truck
connected to the motor and to headlght and back
up light. None is visible.

In my opinion this loco would not run on it's own.
It must be towed like any freight car which is
why it's called a dummy.

Did the set include this and another loco which may
be the powered one?

Don


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Thanks Don! Day 5 as a newbie and I'm feeling sheepish about this one . Here is the pic of the other one from the box set ... but it still does not look like it can be or is DCC ready??


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

That must be about thirty years old, still possible to convert to DCC though. Might not quite as straightforward as plugging in a decoder. You must isolate the motor completely from the chassis and the decoder 'hard wired'. Handy with a soldering iron? If you don't want to undertake it yourself there are shops and online services that can do it for you.


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

Cycleops said:


> That must be about thirty years old, still possible to convert to DCC though. Might not quite as straightforward as plugging in a decoder. You must isolate the motor completely from the chassis and the decoder 'hard wired'. Handy with a soldering iron? If you don't want to undertake it yourself there are shops and online services that can do it for you.


Thanks - these came out of a box set i had sitting unopened for about 10-15 years from hobby lobby. I just opened the box last night to check on this. Set is called the Explorer set. I am sure i want to go to dcc and will purchase some much better quality built trains once i learn a lot more about the hobby...especially dcc as i am clueless how it works!


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

T:

DCC stands for Digital Command Control.

It offers the modeller independent control
of each locomotive, making possible several
running at the same time on the same
tracks.

The train you have is DC (Direct Current). The
power pack feeds a voltage varied by the
knob to control the speed of the train.
Another switch changes direction. Thus all
trains on that track would do the same
operation. You would have no individual
control.

A simple DCC decoder is installed in a DC locomotive
such as yours and you can then add other DCC
locos and run them all but under individual control
so that one may be going clock wise, another
counter clock wise, and a third back and forth
switching cars. The track voltage remains
constant, the DCC controller sends digital signals
to each loco with instructions on what to do.

You would need first a DCC controller. There are
several makes, some more complex. You can usually
buy a new one in the range of 120 to 150.00. The
typical decoder to convert a DC locomotive costs
around 20.00 and is easy to install if you can
work a soldering iron.

Don


----------



## Thlorian (Jan 10, 2017)

DonR said:


> T:
> 
> DCC stands for Digital Command Control.
> 
> ...


Thanks Don! Very informative for me!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

